# Question about composers of the past and orchestra's



## damonwv (Mar 24, 2012)

I always loved listening to classical music, but im curious about did they play it the same way back then they do now ? Like mozart, or Bach for example, when they wrote their music, was it written for a full orchestra of many many instruments, or was it just notes they played on a piano. Were their big orchestras back then full of all the instruments we have today that played the music of the famous composers ? I always been curious. Thanks..


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

They did have orchestras back then, and although they have grown since, when you listen to Mozart or Bach it is generally safe to say that its written for the instruments you hear.

There are also a few pieces written for piano that have been 'orchestrated' but this will be labeled clearly im sure.

BTW, the piano didnt exist for Bach.

Edit: Bach was shown a piano later in his life but didnt like it, it was modified and he finally approved but died 3 years later.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Their orchestras were smaller, and did not necessarily consist of the same instruments. Typically you would have a full string orchestra, with sometimes as little as one or two woodwinds and nothing more. The clarinet was used less frequently then the so called basset horn (a reedless woodwind) in Mozart's day, and the recorder was more popular in Bach's day. It is highly unusual to find either basset horns or recorders in any but the most reputed orchestras of today, unless they are particularily noted for using 'period instruments'. 

A 'full' symphonic orchestra (and by full I mean the absolute largest that they got, not necessary the typical size) in the days of Haydn or Mozart would have consisted of strings, 2 oboes, 2 bassoons, 2 flutes, 2 clarinets or basset horns, possibly 2 english horns, 2 trumpets, 2 horns, and timpani. Often you would have either horns or trumpets but not both. And it was certainly not unusual to have no percussion at all. 

In addition the parts for the brass section, in the works that did include them, were much different then they are today. Rarely did, even the trumpet get to carry the melody, it was relegated to adding extra 'umph' to certain sections of the music, or in fanfares stuff like that. This was due to the valved trumpets not being invented until much later. 

It is often said that Beethoven was the first to use the trombone in a symphony, and since his Symphony # 5 they have been obligatory. Although Mozart and his contemporaries did call for trombones in the orchestras of operas and sacred music from time to time, they were by no means standard. Mozart used the trombone to great affect in providing a richer orchestral colour and for special effect in Don Giovanni, The Magic Flute, and his Reqium Mass. He also called for in addition to timpani, triangle, bass drum and cymbals in his Opera Die Entführung aus dem Serail.

Bach, well I'm not as sure about. But I would also be interested in knowing about the kinds of instruments bach wrote for. Did he write parts for trombone etc? That I don't know. Would love to hear more.


edit:
Oh, I should point out that Bach wrote in his Brandenburg Concertos some excellent solos for virtuoso trumpet. Often played by piccolo trumpet today, in his day it would have required an absolute trumpet god in order to play. Think of a soprano singing a high c, and up, to high f or g even, but thats all she sings never drops below a high c.... when a trumpet does this it allows them to play every note in the same position, the same fingering, allowing for melodic parts even in the period trumpets of bach's day.

(Please correct me If I'm wrong on this)


----------

